# Serra da Estrela



## pedropb (13 Dez 2012 às 11:52)

Ola a todos.
Na proxima segunda -feira ( dia 17) estava a pensar dar um passeio ate á nossa bela serra da Estrela.

Mas há um problema. Estou com " medo " de nao encontrar a serra vestida de branco. Ainda por cima a chuva dos proximos dias nao ajuda...

Alguem sabe como estamo de neve na Estrela ? O que acham ?? Existe algum site onde posso ver como esta a serra , com informaçoes actualizadas?

Obrigado e um abraço a todos


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2012 às 12:21)

Olá,

Neste momento, e a julgar pela webcam, há neve na Torre.
Deve ter caído durante a noite, mas com a temperatura em altura a subir, a neve deverá passar a chuva rapidamente.

E como a chuva promete ser muita, nas próximas horas a neve deverá desaparecer toda.

No Sábado, volta algum frio e é provável que volte a cair alguma neve na Torre. Mas domingo volta a chuva.
Portanto, não me parece que na segunda-feira haja algum vestígio de neve na serra.

No site da estância de ski, há um link para uma webcam que podes ir acompanhando:
http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 21:24)

Uma pessoa até fica orgulhosa do seu país :
Vídeo feito por Joel Santos.


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 21:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Uma pessoa até fica orgulhosa do seu país :
> Vídeo feito por Joel Santos.


Podemos não ter Serras incrivelmente grandes  ( em altitude ) mas temos serras incrivelmente belas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 22:03)

dopedagain disse:


> Podemos não ter Serras incrivelmente grandes  ( em altitude ) mas temos serras incrivelmente belas.


Ora aí está uma grande verdade!


----------

